# ??Bearded Dragons Cage size??



## Kazuma (Oct 28, 2009)

Just want to say hi to everyone as obviousley im new to the forums 

Right Im getting in the near future my very first Reptile, to be more precise a Bearded Dragon. I was planning to house Him/Her ontop of my wardrobe as its the only place avaliable im my room. Here are the measurments hoping to ask if these are alright sizes for 1 bearded Dragon??

80.5cm Width and 48cm long
or 
32 inches width by 19 inches long


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

They need around twice that amount of floor space - 32" x 19" would give a beardie around 4 sq. ft. - really you want to be giving them around 8 sq. ft. (something like a 48" x 24" vivarium would be perfect).


----------



## Kazuma (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay thanks for the fast reply guess ill have to find somewhere else to put the vivarium  :hmm:
What would be the minium size vivarium acceptable for a Bearded Dragon??


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

Some people keep their dragons in a 3x2x2, but I would consider this as a bear min, however 4x2x2 is recommend to keep a healthy/happy dragon.


----------



## Kazuma (Oct 28, 2009)

Great thanks for the information Tung Chun, Just wanted to know as i have a small rom and therefore may have to opt for the smaller size


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Kazuma said:


> Great thanks for the information Tung Chun, Just wanted to know as i have a small rom and therefore may have to opt for the smaller size



Why ask for advice then ignore it? Sorry i'm not having a go but you asked the "BEST" size viv to keep a Beardie in & when told you say you will go for a smaller one due to lack of room :gasp:. Surely for the comfort & health of the Beardie it is best to go with the bigger as advised. If you can't have this size then maybe you really should think of the animal & get something that will live comfortably in the size viv you have room for. 2 or 3 Leopard Gecko's will live in a 3' viv quite happily.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe consider getting a Rankins Dragon...?? The requirements are much the same as a beardie, but they are more suited to a smaller living environment... I think they grow only to appprox 12 - 14 inches....

:hmm:


----------

